# BMI Rechner mit fehler



## Deadboy (23. Okt 2010)

hi ich soll einen bmi rechner machen bin soweit auch gut voran gekommen aber irgendwie rechnet er nichts aus 
ebenso sagt er mir in zeile 12 einen syntax error ich kann den fehler aber nicht finden 

wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen würde



```
[QUOTE]<html>
<head>
<title>AuP-Übung 1</title>
</head>
<body>
<h1>Aufgabe 1</h1>
<script type="text/javascript">
document.write("Guten Tag!");

<script type="text/javascript">
  function calculateBMI () {
    var weight = document.getElementById('bmi_weight').value;
    var height = document.getElementById('bmi_height').value / 100;
                 document.getElementById('bmi_result').value = weight / (height * height)* 10) / 10;
  }
  </script>
  <table border="1" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="3">
    <tr>
      <td><strong>Gewicht:</strong></td>
      <td><input type="text" name="bmi_weight" id="bmi_weight" onkeyup="calculateBMI();" value="" />&nbsp;[kg]</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td><strong>Gr&ouml;sse:</strong></td>
      <td><input type="text" name="bmi_height" id="bmi_height" onkeyup="calculateBMI();" value="" />&nbsp;[cm]</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td><strong>BMI:</strong></td>
      <td><input type="text" name="bmi_result" id="bmi_result" disabled="disabled" /></td>
	  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>[/QUOTE]
```


----------



## XHelp (23. Okt 2010)

Zunächst einmal: du bist im falschen Forum. Ein Mod sollte es mal zu den JavaScript-Sachen verschieben

Dann wäre es hilfreich, wenn du JAVA-tags benutzt, dann sieht man auch die Zeilennummer
Und wer "er"?


----------



## Deadboy (23. Okt 2010)

so habs mal editiert.

sry fürs falsche forum 

mit "er" mein ich den rechner


----------



## Deadboy (23. Okt 2010)

fehler gefunden so siehts richtig aus 


```
<html>
<head>
<title>AuP-Übung 1</title>
</head>
<body>
<h1>Aufgabe 1</h1>
<script type="text/javascript">
function calculateBMI () {
    var weight = document.getElementById('weight').value;
	var height = document.getElementById('height').value /100;
	   document.getElementById('bmi_result').value = weight/(height * height);
;
  
  }
    </script>
	 <table border="1" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2">
    <tr>
      <td><strong>Grösse:</strong></td>
      <td><input type="text" name="height" id="height" onkeyup="calculateBMI();" value="" />&nbsp;[cm]</td>
    </tr>
	 <tr>
      <td><strong>Gewicht:</strong></td>
      <td><input type="text" name="weight" id="weight" onkeyup="calculateBMI();" value=""/>&nbsp;[kg]</td>
    </tr>
	   <td><strong>BMI:</strong></td>
 <td><input type="text" name="bmi_result" id="bmi_result" disabled="disabled" /></td>
	  </tr>
</table>
</br>
```


----------

